# Leaky Delta bathtub faucet



## DOW (Jan 1, 2009)

I really hate plumbing, but know I can do most simple plumbing repairs. We have a Delta single handle shower faucet that does not completely shut the water off (don't know the series #). I tackled the problem after going online and seeing how others recommended to repair the leaky faucet. I followed the instructions, replaced both seats and springs and then put the faucet back together again. After doing this though, the leak seemed to be the same or worse. It feels to me it is the hot water side of the faucet that is leaking.

Does you have an idea as to what is causing the leak if I've replaced the seats and springs? What do I need to do to repair the leak?:confused1:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

If the rubber cones and springs did not do the job, replace the ball. Make sure you lubricate all with plumbers grease.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

check threads of seats for cracks or tracks. Sometimes repacing whole faucet might be easiest. Is this old stem rubber washer type?or cartrige?


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I've had Delta faucets only in my home since I built it in 1977.
A Delta ball-type faucet has an adjustable plastic ring for tightening down on the ball which tightens down on the seats and springs which stops it from leaking.
You don't even have to turn the water off.
Just remove the handle by loosening the set screw holding it on. Then look for the two small slots opposite each other on the plastic ring inside the round cam cap opening where the handle stem sticks out.
If you don't have the Delta repair kit tool with the set screw Allen wrench on one end and the double prongs on the other end for adjusting the ring, insert the tips of a pair of needle-nose pliers in the two slots and turn it clockwise to tighten it slightly (with the water ON).
Tighten it just enough to stop all leaking. If you tighten it too much, the faucet will be hard of operate and you'll wear out the internal parts faster, especially the seats and springs.
Easy.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## DOW (Jan 1, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for your advise on fixing the leaky faucet. I took it apart again and checked a little closer this time. There was a hairline crack in the zone around the seat & spring. Therefore, I replaced the cartridge with a new one and the problem is solved. Thank you all again for helping me fix the leak and build my confidence in plumbing.

Derek


----------

